# DLAB Failure.



## EverSoLost (Sep 17, 2008)

Let me begin by saying hello.  

As well asking you all to please excuse my ignorance. I did use the search function here on this site as well as Google.  Which provided limited information in this regard.

Just to give some background, I am attempting to get into a local linguist unit in whatever MOS they'll take me in.  

Initially it was required by said Unit that I pass DLAB.  I do believe that minimum score is 90 for passing.

I've now taken it twice.  First time with a 71 the next with a 75.  

Here's the kicker.  They say they'll let me transfer in as an SPC when I get advanced without DLAB passing score.  (Again I haven't asked which MOS I'm just happy they'd work with me in the slightest.  My age and background would define me "beggar" not "chooser".)  Of course providing my Unit will release me.

But my research shows it would benefit me to take it again regardless if I have the opportunity.  

So here's the short question to the long story.

Is there any studying "method" (I think I've gathered the material) that would benefit me?

Thanks in advance for your patience with my ignorance.


----------



## car (Sep 17, 2008)

Do you have any previous foreign language training? High school Latin, etc?

I took the DLAB in '86 - it hasn't changed, to my knowledge. I graduated from DLI in 1987. I was cadre there '02-'05. I speak English, Spanish, some Turkish, some Russian, and a little Arabic (MSA). I'm not bragging, just trying to give you my bona fides before I give you advice.

The DLAB is about your ability to learn basic language _skills_. It's about grammar and syntax (sentence structure) - and a little vocabulary. In a very short time, they give you rules and vocab and then see how well you picked up the rules - but you know how the test is structured 

The best way you can prepare for the DLAB is to review basic English grammar skills. _Basic grammar skills_. _*Basic grammar skills*_......have I made my point? The whole point of the test is to see if you have the aptitude to learn quickly and turn it around.

I say this because 1) I know, 2) becasue, when possible, at DLI, each student goes through a headstart class before actually starting class - guess what? Basic English grammar. 3) the method of instruction there is "stick a fire hose in your mouth...."


----------



## RetPara (Sep 17, 2008)

Gotta echo what young Car said.  

As for my bonafides.... I have been able to get food, a bathroom, a hotel room, beer,  and laid in Hebrew, German, Arabic, Tagalog, Thai, Japanese and Korean.  I used to know some really great insults in Russian too....  I took the DLAB in 1981.  I held the record for low score on Fort Bragg till the 90's.  Basically it indicated that I could learn to speak with enough Special Education.

I would recommend to have a good nights sleep and prepare yourself mentally.  Since you have taken it twice you have an edge in that regard.

Doesnt' the Army now give you access to the Rossetta Stone language self learning stuff?


----------



## car (Sep 17, 2008)

RetPara said:


> Doesnt' the Army now give you access to the Rossetta Stone language self learning stuff?



You're right, C. If you have an AKO account, you can access RS for free.



RetPara said:


> Gotta echo what young Car said.



Holy shit! Somebody here called me "young!"


----------



## x SF med (Sep 17, 2008)

I did very well on the DLAB back in '82 - I was offered any tier 3 or higher language (Think Russian, Aabic, Hebrew, Mandarin, Japanese, etc.)  I passed because I already had languages that were needed in the 'preferred geographic activities areas' for the Group I was joining.

I saw guys fail the test 3 times, then come back the 4th time and do well.

Learn a language on your own - get proficient with it, and then test out at a 2+/2+ or better and you might get offered a chance to take that language to raise your proficiency.


----------



## EverSoLost (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks All.  

I truly appreciate your time.  I will definitely going forward split my efforts, learning a language while brushing up on my Basic Grammar.

Thanks Again.


----------



## tinker_52 (Sep 17, 2008)

*One who speaks DLAB*

Still recall when I first became aware of the DLAB, late '70's. Mind you, I had, earlier, studied a couple foreign languages, as far back as 5th grade, and so on through High School. It's my opinion that there's no substitute for immersion, whether it's in a language or differential calculus.  An old Russian teacher once said to me, "Povtorenie mats ucheniye" or, repetition (is) mother of learning. Same thing, in a way, as immersing yourself.  You could goto some foreign country, and in time, you'd be communicating, because it's partly intuitive. It also helps to review/study good old English grammar, and develop a sense of that system which is any language. One ol' prepodavatel (instructor) summarized, saying, "It is patterns!" You must remember, they say the DLAB is based on a synthetic language; therefore, what you're focussed on is parts of speech, which "person" you're hearing, what could be a verb, a noun, subject, predicate, what is the direct object. Remember, with the DLAB language, it's not to say exactly what, verbatim is said, as to identify and answer the more, generic aspects of what was being communicated. It's more than luck, or I'd wish you luck. Then, when you get into that language, never stop studying; it's a life endeavor, and you just can't afford to be shy about your shortfalls.  I know some "linguists'" who just read their books, and they have a real big passive vocabulary, but put 'em in a room  with 'speakers, and they're just mute. They're afraid of making a mistake! Just remediate them, think/sleep in the target language and practice, non-stop. That's what makes a good linguist.
Tinker_52

Let me begin by saying hello.  
As well asking you all to please excuse my ignorance. I did use the search function here on this site as well as Google.  Which provided limited information in this regard.

Just to give some background, I am attempting to get into a local linguist unit in whatever MOS they'll take me in.  

Initially it was required by said Unit that I pass DLAB.  I do believe that minimum score is 90 for passing.

I've now taken it twice.  First time with a 71 the next with a 75.  

Here's the kicker.  They say they'll let me transfer in as an SPC when I get advanced without DLAB passing score.  (Again I haven't asked which MOS I'm just happy they'd work with me in the slightest.  My age and background would define me "beggar" not "chooser".)  Of course providing my Unit will release me.

But my research shows it would benefit me to take it again regardless if I have the opportunity.  

So here's the short question to the long story.

Is there any studying "method" (I think I've gathered the material) that would benefit me?

Thanks in advance for your patience with my ignorance.[/QUOTE]


----------



## tinker_52 (Sep 17, 2008)

My advice is in the above post.
  $$$!!!$$$!!!
Just to give some background, I am attempting to get into a local linguist unit in whatever MOS they'll take me in.  

Initially it was required by said Unit that I pass DLAB.  I do believe that minimum score is 90 for passing.

I've now taken it twice.  First time with a 71 the next with a 75.  

Here's the kicker.  They say they'll let me transfer in as an SPC when I get advanced without DLAB passing score.  (Again I haven't asked which MOS I'm just happy they'd work with me in the slightest.  My age and background would define me "beggar" not "chooser".)  Of course providing my Unit will release me.

But my research shows it would benefit me to take it again regardless if I have the opportunity.  

So here's the short question to the long story.

Is there any studying "method" (I think I've gathered the material) that would benefit me?

Thanks in advance for your patience with my ignorance.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## car (Sep 17, 2008)

Invisible J said:


> There is no real method to study for the DLAB. As everyone else has already said, you must have a firm grasp on English grammar, but remain flexible enough to see the patterns in the new language and adapt to them.



Invisible J is absoluely correct.

Ya can't think about it like you think about speaking English.  Language is a living, breathing animal. It develops with the folks who use it. 

So there are gonna be times when you think, "Why?" Put those questiions out of your head. Accept it. It's language, it's cultural, it's regional, it's dynamic. Get to know the culture - how the culture thinks...

Enough BS. Get through the DLAB with the adivce given here, then you'll really start learning. But ya gotta get there..

Basic grammar and syntax - language is like music. There are only so many stories, so many songs, so many rhythms - all BS aside, if you have a musical "knack" then you have an advantage when trying to learn a language.

Rant over :2c:


----------



## RadioSpook (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't have a lot of "bona fides" other than that I am probably the person on this site who has taken the DLAB most recently. The DLAB is designed to measure your ability as opposed to your knowledge. Therefore, it is not something you can really study for. I agree with car that studying English grammar will help some but only if you understand how to apply those concepts beyond English. In other words, knowing what a noun IS won't do you any good on the DLAB. Knowing what a noun DOES, what purpose it serves in a sentence will do you a LOT of good on the DLAB. At it's very core, language learning is about vast amounts of memorization combined with problem solving.

Also, let me reiterate what someone else here already said. The "passing" score is 90. However, each language is assigned a category based on how hard it is for an English speaker to learn. The categories are I - IV, the lower tiers being more like English and the upper tiers being less like English. For example, Spanish and French are Cat. I. Mandarin Chinese and Arabic are Cat. IV. The minimum scores are higher for each category. These ARE waiverable but I would caution you to think seriously about pursuing waivers for a higher category language. DLI is no joke.


----------



## RadioSpook (Sep 18, 2008)

car said:


> if you have a musical "knack" then you have an advantage when trying to learn a language.
> 
> Rant over :2c:


That explains it, Chinese people have no rythym. I just got too much soul for them. Apparently, I've had WAY too much soul for them lately. Chinese sucks.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Sep 18, 2008)

Another thing is that language learning is not for everyone.  As a DLI Arabic grad, I can tell you that just passing the DLAB is no guarantee of success.  I am on the other end of the spectrum (languages come very easy to me), but there is no chance of me ever learning to play a musical instrument.  Different brains, different abilities...

That said, I wish you the best of luck.  There is no substitute for hard work.  An Army specialist in my class was failing in the first few weeks, but he persevered, worked his ASS off, and ended up graduating in the top 1/3 of our class.  He later went on to become a Chinook pilot...


----------



## Rabid Badger (Sep 18, 2008)

ESL: (English as a Second Language?)

A simple google brings this up from here:



> http://usmilitary.about.com/cs/joiningup/a/dlab_2.htm



brings this up:



> GIUJOE, a member of our Message Forum, took the DLAB and scored a 146. He offers the following advice:
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, you can study for the DLAB. I took the information that About.com gave me, some books from the library, and one good night of studying and I pulled off a 146. The problem is that most native English speakers don't know and don't care much about English grammar. If you have a strong understanding of english grammar, how verbs work, how objects work, how adjectives and possessives work, you'll do fine.
> 
> ...



*'DLAB studying' *was the word sequence. The information is out there, not trying to be a prick, but if you want in you gotta earn it, want it, and look harder for it.

Looks like with a simple word search I, too, could get a 146.

eta: *AND THEN THERE'S THIS:*

*>DLAB Study Guide<*

http://www.deltagear.us/Kit&Tools/Kit/DLABsample.pdf

ETA again: This SG should get you a higher score.....there are quite a few forums out there by googling what I did that will help you with your 'study methods'.

;):2c:


----------



## EverSoLost (Sep 20, 2008)

Very fair.  I do appreciate all your help.  My apologies for being a "Tool".  
I did look at the about.com reference before I had taken the test.  

But it's obvious I wasn't thorough.

again my thanks,





> but if you want in you gotta earn it, want it, and look harder for it.


  This resonates quite a bit.  I really appreciate this comment.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Sep 20, 2008)

I'll add that I can only wish that I had the tools you have at your fingertips to further your career, BEFORE YOU EVEN DECIDE ON A CAREER.

That would have been most beneficial to most of the folks on the board. 

You have recources available that can help you decide what you want by a few left clicks. Most of us never had that. 

Use those tools to your advantage and don't be afraid to ask questions. I sincerely hope I didn't present that message. We're here and will answer, but we do expect a bit of research beforehand.

ask wonderrod.

;)

:2c:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have never taken the DLAB, however I took a language test for the Border patrol. It was not in Spanish, but in jibberish. Basically told you the rules, gave you some examples of nouns and verbs, and then you had to piece the jibberish together and make out what was being talked about...

I am not sure how bad I failed by, but the BP recruiter recommended some English classes.


My experience with foreign languages is that everyone speaks English when an M4 is in their face ;):eek:


----------



## DoctorDoom (Sep 23, 2008)

RadioSpook said:


> That explains it, Chinese people have no rythym. I just got too much soul for them. Apparently, I've had WAY too much soul for them lately. Chinese sucks.



Well with that attitude I'm not gonna give you the secret decoder ring...


----------



## moobob (Sep 23, 2008)

I got a 109 the first time I took it and I am a rock head. I think I got most of my points from the pictures.


----------



## Royal (Oct 1, 2008)

I can only reiterate what Car wrote. Learn your grammar. 

I failed both French and Spanish at school - partly teengage lack of application, but mostly the fashion at the time in British schools of not teaching English grammar. 

Since then I've picked up level 4 in French and Serbian, 3 in Gheg Albanian, and 2 in MSA. Mostly due to an understanding teacher who coached me while learning Serbo Croat (as it was then). 

I was lucky that MLAT (DLAB on the other side of the pond) wasn't a requirement (except for SigInters) when I started up. That changed a few years ago. 4 of us old and bold went to try out - all of us failed (with 13 level 4s between us). It's not the be all and end all, but it will get you on the course. After that its how well you can drink from that firehose.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Oct 1, 2008)

Royal said:


> After that its how well you can drink from that firehose.



Isn't that the truth!


----------



## JBS (Oct 9, 2008)

> I am not sure how bad I failed by, but the BP recruiter recommended some English classes.



LMAO!

We can always polish up our english, no matter who we are.



Speaking to the thread topic, I have just 3 words for learning foreign languages:

Immersion, immersion, immersion.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Oct 9, 2008)

JBS said:


> LMAO!
> 
> We can always polish up our english, no matter who we are.
> 
> ...



I had 3 words that came to mind while I was studying Arabic, and it wasn't immersion, immersion, immersion.
More like F***, S***, F***:doh::doh:.


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 14, 2008)

car said:


> Do you have any previous foreign language training? High school Latin, etc?
> 
> I took the DLAB in '86 - it hasn't changed, to my knowledge. I graduated from DLI in 1987. I was cadre there '02-'05. I speak English, Spanish, some Turkish, some Russian, and a little Arabic (MSA). I'm not bragging, just trying to give you my bona fides before I give you advice.
> 
> ...





They've actually been fielding a new DLAB.  A few of my friends took it while at DLI.  I think one of the reasons is how poorly people are doing on the DLPT5.  It took me two years to graduate Arabic.. and I still ended up not making the DLPT by a two questions in listening, and now that the DLPT5 is in effect, there is no way I can study on my own.  Hoping this deployment will set me up with some success.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Oct 14, 2008)

Florida173 said:


> They've actually been fielding a new DLAB.  A few of my friends took it while at DLI.  I think one of the reasons is how poorly people are doing on the DLPT5.  It took me two years to graduate Arabic.. and I still ended up not making the DLPT by a two questions in listening, and now that the DLPT5 is in effect, there is no way I can study on my own.  Hoping this deployment will set me up with some success.



I've heard that even native speakers have a hard time achieving the highest scores in the DLPT5. It sounds like they've turned it into an exercise in arcane rules of grammar and usage as opposed to a real test of how well you use the language in the real world. And think of how much money they save when troops don't get the minumum nessecary for pro pay.

As for the DLAB, it was always designed to gauge aptitude, not likelihood of completing a language program. I saw a few that slipped through the cracks at DLI who had no business being there, and they wound up getting bounced. I've heard the attrition rates have gone up even more in recent years, although I think they may have stabilized with the dire need to field enough Arabic speakers.

And you'll find your skills improve dramatically upon deploying to the Mid East. I didn't have any background in the Gulf dialect, and within a couple of months of running around the Eastern Province in SA, I was able to get my ear tuned to the right frequency. Being surrounded by native speakers is always going to bring about improvement.


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 14, 2008)

Paddlefoot said:


> I've heard that even native speakers have a hard time achieving the highest scores in the DLPT5. It sounds like they've turned it into an exercise in arcane rules of grammar and usage as opposed to a real test of how well you use the language in the real world. And think of how much money they save when troops don't get the minumum nessecary for pro pay.
> 
> As for the DLAB, it was always designed to gauge aptitude, not likelihood of completing a language program. I saw a few that slipped through the cracks at DLI who had no business being there, and they wound up getting bounced. I've heard the attrition rates have gone up even more in recent years, although I think they may have stabilized with the dire need to field enough Arabic speakers.
> 
> And you'll find your skills improve dramatically upon deploying to the Mid East. I didn't have any background in the Gulf dialect, and within a couple of months of running around the Eastern Province in SA, I was able to get my ear tuned to the right frequency. Being surrounded by native speakers is always going to bring about improvement.




Spanish is really waking people up to the difficulties of the DLPT5.  people that were once 3/3 are now barely passing.. same with arabic though.  Your right on about the grammar exercise, but the real thing is knowing what is going on in the world of the target language, because a lot of the questions have stuff to do about the modern news day items.  Like the Iranians taking the British soldiers and what not.

As far as the DLAB.  I originally took it on my way out of 11B and got a 98.  Picked farsi for my gaining unit.. but retook the DLAB again and got like 118 or something and requested Arabic.  was told no and that farsi was fine for me, but soon enough there was someone from my unit that refusing to go that was in an arabic slot, so I just took their spot.  I'm looking forward to some real familiarization of iraqi dialect.


----------



## Royal (Oct 20, 2008)

shortbrownguy said:


> I had 3 words that came to mind while I was studying Arabic, and it wasn't immersion, immersion, immersion.
> More like F***, S***, F***:doh::doh:.



Kunt fanny fukit fu-shitter...

First arabic phrase that I ever learned :eek:


----------



## TheGunDoctor (Oct 21, 2008)

I am scheduled to take the DLAB this morning in just two hours from now. I have not learned any language aside from English and I have not studied for this test in any regard. 

More to the point, I am primarily taking the DLAB to find out what a random person like myself can get away with, considering my complete lack of preparation.

Cheerio


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 21, 2008)

TheGunDoctor said:


> I am scheduled to take the DLAB this morning in just two hours from now. I have not learned any language aside from English and I have not studied for this test in any regard.
> 
> More to the point, I am primarily taking the DLAB to find out what a random person like myself can get away with, considering my complete lack of preparation.
> 
> Cheerio



you could take the test three times and get three very different answers


----------



## TheGunDoctor (Oct 21, 2008)

Florida173 said:


> you could take the test three times and get three very different answers



Well it's over...and I completely agree with you from my horrible experience.

That test was pretty damn confusing despite the fact that I consider myself to be a person that excels in English grammar. 

It was quite an annoying test indeed and I fail to see how anyone could really study for it, aside from being able to recognize verbs, nouns, adjectives, possessives, and subjects.

For me, the difficulty in the audio portion of the test involved trying to memorize and apply all of the grammatical rules regarding the "new" language. Coupled with the fact that the speaker's unusual accent made it difficult to catch the correct articulation. Sounded like a cross between Russian and Arabic, so MAYBE an ability to vocalize those two languages would help some in identifying the stresses in syllables.

As for the written part, I didn't understand how some of the pictures related in order to determine which sentence matched the right figure. In my personal opinion, I think the test is flawed in that regard. Most of the pictures didn't seem to display any pattern at all or the similarities were so minor that it made no logical difference on which answer was correct...it was insane. One of the other students spoke *three* languages _fluently_ and even he failed. 

As for me, I only scored 80 :doh:.  So my advice for anyone wanting to take the DLAB is simply to go for it one time as I did, because if you fail than you'll least understand how the test is structured and administered, which will help tremendously during retesting. You may also want to find ways to improve your short term memory, as it is VERY important during the audio portion when applying the new grammatical rules such as: 

1. All verbs will start with (ya) and contain an (aah) sound in the middle.

or

2. All nouns will always precede adjectives. And nouns will end with "aye" or "ohh" while adjectives end with "eh." 

Those are just examples and there are many more rules than that to remember in order to give the correct answer. 

So yeah, the audio portion is all about your memory in my opinion and the written portion is just best guess because it's so chewed up. 

In six months I plan to retest just for the hell of it. Which brings me to my second advice, if you don't pass it the first time, then take it again and again.  

If you can't score high enough after 3 tries then it just wasn't meant to be and you should decide on other career choices. :2c:


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 21, 2008)

don't sweat it.. take it again in a little while.  My first attempt at it got me a 98.. then a bit later I tried it again and got a 82... my last go at it got a 118.  

On another note.. we had a navy guy in my arabic class that only got a 90...  he didn't last too long and went to spanish..


----------



## Paddlefoot (Oct 21, 2008)

I want one of those patches, Florida 173. :cool:


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 21, 2008)

got it from grey group when i was visiting bragg


----------



## GSXRanger (Oct 21, 2008)

www.milspecmonkey.com

http://www.milspecmonkey.com/store/...6&orderby=product_name&limit=30&limitstart=30

I ordered a bunch of them and handed them out to all of the Officer types in our unit... of course, they were a hit.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Oct 22, 2008)

Florida173 said:


> don't sweat it.. take it again in a little while.  My first attempt at it got me a 98.. then a bit later I tried it again and got a 82... my last go at it got a 118.
> 
> On another note.. we had a navy guy in my arabic class that only got a 90...  he didn't last too long and went to spanish..



I only got a 78 on the DLAB, and was assigned Arabic.
I passed the first time with a 2, 1+, 1+.
It can be done:cool:.


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 22, 2008)

shortbrownguy said:


> I only got a 78 on the DLAB, and was assigned Arabic.
> I passed the first time with a 2, 1+, 1+.
> It can be done:cool:.




haha... that is only passing for SOF.. although quite impressive for only 6 months or however long you did it.  Have you tried the 5 yet?  that thing blows


----------



## AugieSpook (Dec 14, 2008)

No studying, just think made up language and what is the most logical representation they are offering as answers.  I took the DLAB back in 80 and I believe it was the same test.  The RS courses are good and if you study them correctly you may be able to test out of the language you are studying and never have to go to DLI (although it's a nice break for a year or so)


----------



## car (Dec 14, 2008)

Paddlefoot said:


> I want one of those patches, Florida 173. :cool:



I have a coin from a unit in Qatar that has Secret Squirrel on it. Of course, I asked, "Where's Morocco Mole?!"


----------



## borebrotherbore (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah, that's right I'm reviving this thread :)

So my MOS has an out-call for E-5's (74D NBC) so I was just planning on ETS'ing. I was force reclassed to this MOS after taking 1 too many IED strikes to the noggin while being an 11b with 25th ID. I had fun with this MOS at Stewart being part of a RECON platoon, which was about 6-9 guys of verying backgrounds running around in FOX vehicles or running out in blackhawks to test explosive residue. I work for NATO now in the Netherlands and hate it, sitting behind a desk doing admin work.

So now the rant is over, I took the DLAB on a whim for my retention NCO. So come 8 AM Monday morning I take it, 2 1/2 hours later I'm out of there with a giant headache and a score of 100. My retention NCO is looking at getting a packet for 35P going for myself. And now that I found out that my wife is preggers last Friday, I think that staying in the Army would be a good decision. I know that I will end up getting Pashtu or Farsi, doubt I will be lucky enough to get Russian. 

So on to my  question, finally, I'm worried about going to DLI and failing. Letting down my wife and new baby. I know it will be hard, but I'm really freaking out about how hard it will be. I understand that I will have to study my ass off and immerse myself in the language. I just don't want to set my wife up for a move to Cali and then failing and having to ETS or worse stay chemical . Some background for me regarding language. I was fluent in German up to about the age of 10 when my grandparents, who taught me, passed away and I no longer had anyone to speak German with. So I mostly lost that. I took Spanish, German in High School and got decent grades. I was more interested in chaising tail and partying then I was my grades.

So please, if you have experience with DLI. Don't sugar coat it, be straight up with what I should expect and how I can prepare myself for the learning curve of being force fed a language.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Oct 19, 2011)

Here was a typical class day...

Class start 0800

Class end 1545 (1445 without SA)

You get a 5 min. break each hour and you WILL need it. The first three weeks all students are required to stay the extra hour called Student Assistance or SA. If your grades are up to par and the teachers don't feel like you need the extra assistance you can skip the final hour after 3 weeks.

Lunch is usually 60min to 90min. it varies on which language and schoolhouse you fall under. We had lunch from 1045-1200. From day one on it's a firehose. The teachers come in and speak in nothing but the target language. At first the moral of the class is usually upbeat and stays this way for 2-3 weeks. Then the grind really starts to hit and the hours become longer and longer and the breaks are shorter and shorter. You will know what I mean when you get there and you are the new class and you observe the reaction of students from older classes when they are on break.....

Strung out is being kind. ..

Teaching teams...

Your success will greatly depend on yours. They are generally native speakers, I had one that was American but learned the language through higher education. The personality and style of your teachers will have a big impact on your success, atleast it did mine but YMMV.

Homework...

I usually had 2 hours of homework each night on top of whatever studying I needed to do. You MUST prepare for the next day. Once the train starts it doesn't stop and you have to keep rolling with it. The first few weeks or months depending on your language are critical and you MUST get the foundation of the language down. Without a solid foundation you can't build nor branch out. If you miss something there is not enough time to stop the class and go back. You have to keep up. Use your classmates, get with your teachers after class, look for tutors, they're out there. There is usually a board at your schoolhouse with postings for tutors ect.

Success....

I immersed myself. Myself and my squad refused to speak English and tried to speak amongst ourselves in only our target language. Aside from PT I was a ghost and stayed in. While I was studying or doing homework I would loop a DVD and play it over and over and over in the larget language. English was an afterthought. At night I would stream radio stations, turn the volume down and listen to it while I slept...passive listening. I happened to be single so I was able to limit my interaction with people. I would call home and speak for no more than 10-15 min. a night. I never wanted the wheels to slow down.

Breaks....
Saturdays were my main day I took a break. There was no school, no language, nothing. This was when I called my g/f, mother, pets whatever. You will NEED the break. You have to take one or you'll crack. I always did my homework on Friday evening, then I would relax or maybe go out to some of the bars (Crown and Anchor, Mucky Duck ect.) Then as I said I had Saturday to relax and recharge. Come Sunday I was preparing for Monday. You already have your homework done so you just need to get the wheels glowing hot again.

Aside from the standard homework you will also have Area Studies Projects. Basically you will give a 5min. presentation in your target language on a subject that relates to the country your language originates from or is found....so there could be several options to choose from depending on your language. The projects progress in difficulty eg 5min. 10 min. 15 and I think 25 min. was the final. Aside from speaking on a topic you are expected to also present a slideshow along with it.

Don't be intimidated though. It is very doable but like anything else you really have to want it and you can't take it lightly. It's one long grind and you just have to suck it up. As long as your family is understanding to what you are going through and the time that you have to invest you should be ok...

I'll write more in a little bit but I have to get going. I hope this helps and please be sure to ask any questions you may have.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 19, 2011)

You already have experience learning/applying new languages.  That will help.
Make sure your wife understands the classroom rigors you are signing up for.
Can you bring a family member to CA to help your wife get ready for the baby?


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 19, 2011)

Start getting on it as soon as you know what language you're going to get.  Any prep you're able to do (learning the alphabet, memorizing vocabulary) before school starts is that much less stress on you and your family.  If your family goes with you to school, try to get your wife to learn some of your target language too.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Oct 19, 2011)

I've seen some wives sit in on the classes if there's room. If I recall correctly the class prior to mine a spouse sat in for the entire class....something to look into. It will give your wife a better understanding of what you're going through.

To echo what Marauder set, get started on it ASAP. If anything you could atleast get the alphabet down, sound of script ect.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 19, 2011)

And English grammar terms too if you're rusty.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Oct 19, 2011)

The other thing you need to remember and apply is that it's NOT ENGLISH. Do not try and make sense out of the language by applying grammar rules for English.   Pashto: My name milktruckcopilot is..... French: I me call milktruckcopilot....with French you HAVE so many years....you are not so many years old..

I'm starting to have DLI flashbacks, I was there twice...


----------



## borebrotherbore (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry for inducing flashbacks , but I really appreciate all the feedback from you gentleman! I'm quite a bit less anxious about it now. My wife completely understands that I will be in classes 5 days a week most of the day with a couple hours or more of study/homework to do at night. She is the type of woman that would come and sit in on the classes too if she got the opportunity. So I will talk to her about that.

As soon as my TS is in the works I will be dropping the reclass paperwork. Hopefully all will go well with that and I can get to DLI by the summer, not sure how they structure their class dates. I will hopefully be getting picked up for E-6 next month. I'm 40 points above last months cut-off, 721 now. So that is a plus, so I won't be getting forced out if this doesn't work out.

Again, thanks for all the help and as soon as the packet goes through and I get assigned a language I will pop back in this thread and ask a million questions again :)


----------



## Kunoichii (Oct 23, 2011)

I was there in 07-08 for farsi. I am also from Monterey area, so if you have any questions, I would be glad to help.


----------



## borebrotherbore (Jan 13, 2012)

Well, I got my class date. June 4th is my report date.

I got to choose my language/follow on assignment, so I went with Spanish/7th. I have some friends there from my first deployment. The 35P branch manager is my new hero! Love the man.

My orders will be cut next week. I only have one 'small' issue. My wife is 17 weeks pregnant and our due date is June 18th. I don't want her to fly after April, for her and the baby's safety. I have heard that you can report up to 60 days early to DLI, but don't know for fact.

Always has to be at least one obstacle to make life interesting it seems...


----------



## Headshot (Jan 13, 2012)

Congrats on the baby, now go learn to be a cunning linguist.


----------



## Brill (Jan 13, 2012)

borebrotherbore said:


> Well, I got my class date. June 4th is my report date.
> 
> I got to choose my language/follow on assignment, so I went with Spanish/7th. I have some friends there from my first deployment. The 35P branch manager is my new hero! Love the man.
> 
> ...


 
I'll send you contact info for a SOT-A that's out there now in the Spanish class.  I thought you were a Chem Recon guy?


----------



## borebrotherbore (Jan 13, 2012)

I was, so hard to get back to a Recon plt and right now there isn't much upward promotion after getting 6.  The Army was making my decision a lot easier with forcing reclasses.

I didn't want to get out right now, with the economy the way it is. Now that a little one is on the way.

Thanks both of you! :)


----------



## Brill (Jan 13, 2012)

Don't fuck up.  The young uns at DLI will look up to anyone with the electric butterknife and red hat.


----------



## borebrotherbore (Jan 13, 2012)

Well, I won't have any of that. Coming from a NATO job. I don't even know how that will work. I'm guessing I will just keep wearing my prior unit crest.

Only thing I got going for me is the rank, CIB and PH. I won't even make it to 7th till next year summer time frame. DLI-AIT-ABN then I'm there finally :)


----------



## Brill (Jan 13, 2012)

borebrotherbore said:


> Well, I won't have any of that. Coming from a NATO job. I don't even know how that will work. I'm guessing I will just keep wearing my prior unit crest.
> 
> Only thing I got going for me is the rank, CIB and PH. I won't even make it to 7th till next year summer time frame. DLI-AIT-ABN then I'm there finally


 
And the balls to become a SOT-A.  Only us dipshits would want a job like that. ;)  I PM'd ya the info.


----------



## borebrotherbore (Jan 13, 2012)

I wouldn't say it's balls, but I get some sort of sick & twisted enjoyment out of being in danger. I think it's because I was raised on a farm and bored to death for 18 years of my life.

The recruiter actually called me an idiot for turning down all kinds of tech jobs to join the infantry and he was infantry


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Jan 17, 2012)

.Goodluck at DLI. You'll be at my old Co, Bravo.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Jan 17, 2012)

lindy said:


> Don't fuck up. The young uns at DLI will look up to anyone with the electric butterknife and red hat.


 
Since he's AD he'll wear the DLI patch and crest...Yankee Samurai!! ;) Group doesn't have him...yet.

Start streaming Spanish. I can't stress this enough.

Spanish was one of the first languages to get the DLPT V while I was there. It was a massacre with the first couple of classes. I'm curious if it improved.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 17, 2012)

This thread is absolutely terrifying for someone getting ready for the DLAB/DLI.


----------



## borebrotherbore (Jan 17, 2012)

Yea, I actually convinced one of my buddies here to go and take it. Gave him an English Grammar in 30 Min or Less book that I glanced at before I took the test. Also gave him some insight on how the test is structured, so he doesn't get the 'oh what the fuck' face like I did on the very first part of the test. We will see how he does on Thursday.

I got my orders finally, but the report date on the orders say June 30th. Then in the special instructions it says I have to be there no later then 1500 on June 4th. I have to report 60 days early otherwise my wife will be over the 36 weeks no fly rule and that is going 60 days back from June 4th. Hoping that branch can fix that.

I've already started to go over some Rosetta Stone and if I report early I 'heard' that there are study groups that you can get into before the class starts.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 17, 2012)

Most PCS orders usually authorize early reporting up to 45 days in advance of the report date.


----------



## borebrotherbore (Jan 17, 2012)

The orders do say that I can report up to 60 days early, but it has to be from June 4th. That is my ATRRS course reservation for Spanish. 60 days before that is when I have to get my wife out of Europe or her ass is stuck here giving birth without me.

I don't have any idea why my orders have two conflicting dates. I'm sure I could report June 30th, but then I would be 26 days late for the class. Not sure that would go over well.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Jan 17, 2012)

There are study groups. Pray you don't end up as a SL.


----------



## Brill (Jan 17, 2012)

borebrotherbore said:


> I've already started to go over some Rosetta Stone...


 
Rosetta Stone is for homos who want to nail their maid or pool boy: or both (I don't judge).  Down this for your iPod and listen to it while you're PT'ing or eating Belgian waffles.

http://hs2.lingnet.org/spanish.html



borebrotherbore said:


> Yea, I actually convinced one of my buddies here to go and take it. Gave him an English Grammar in 30 Min or Less book that I glanced at before I took the test. Also gave him some insight on how the test is structured, so he doesn't get the 'oh what the fuck' face like I did on the very first part of the test.


 
Uh...no you didn't.



goon175 said:


> This thread is absolutely terrifying for someone getting ready for the DLAB/DLI.


 
Yeah, and the Ranger School stories are SO comforting and supportive.


----------



## Brill (Jan 17, 2012)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> There are study groups. Pray you don't end up as a SL.


 
And hot Air Force chicks.


----------



## borebrotherbore (Jan 18, 2012)

lindy said:


> Rosetta Stone is for homos who want to nail their maid or pool boy: or both (I don't judge). Down this for your iPod and listen to it while you're PT'ing or eating Belgian waffles.
> 
> http://hs2.lingnet.org/spanish.html
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the tip on the lingnet.

No I didn't give him any answers, I just gave him info on what you have to do for each section. No info that can't be found by typing DLAB into google. I read and signed the form before I took the DLAB and all it's threatening if I helped people with that test.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 18, 2012)

Can you ship your wife to the US and have her live with family?  That way you don't have to worry about her flying with you.


----------



## borebrotherbore (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah I can, that is the plan if the orders don't get fixed. I will just catch up with her in Seattle with her dad then drive down to Monterey. At least she will be able to go to Ft. Lewis to see an OBGYN if she needs it.


----------

